# Sexing Panda Corys?



## Annica (May 11, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone could sex my new panda corys  I have googled a bit and I think I have either 3 girls or 2 girls and one boy?? Could this be right?


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2011)

Your Corydoras appear to be fairly young and they will need time to 'get into shape' after introduction to the aquarium before attempting to sex them. Personally, I'd leave it for a few weeks and offer a varied diet to bring them into condition.

Sexing Corydoras is usually done when viewing the fish from above; it's easier to do this when the fish are against a light-coloured bottom such as inside a white, plastic bucket. Female Corydoras are typically broader and males often have longer and more robust fin spines than females, this is particularly noticeable on the pectoral fins.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2011)

Also, may I ask, is this the same tank containing the Betta and the Otocinclus?


----------



## Annica (May 11, 2011)

you may  The otto died, and i went back to the petshop and they say all their ottos had died, so they think something was wrong with them  They offered me a free fish of whatever small fish so i had read that the corys are ok with the betta.. but they asked if i would take all three that were in that tank as they were the last ones and people usually like to buy them in groups, so i did 

They are doing great in the tank  The betta is totally ignoring them, well, it did swim down, and was like.. "hm.." but they are fine 

One is relaxing on the leaf, and the other two are eating some food leftovers!


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2011)

Without wishing to offend in any way or sound patronizing, what does concern me is that the Panda Corydoras should really be in a larger group and in a tank around twice the size of what you have now. The only species of Corydoras that I would suggest (and is commonly accepted) for a 21 litre tank is _C. pygmaeus._ which reaches about half the size of other Corydoras species.

It's not about compatibility between species, it's about the bioload that a tank of this size might not be able to handle.

How long has the tank been set-up? If you remember from your other thread, I mentioned that Otocinclus are not really ideal for new aquariums due to their delicate nature and sensitivity to fluctuating water conditions inside small and maturing aquariums.


----------

